# Recommended toy breeders in FL or NYC area?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dalin Show Kennels [Home]

Hi,
This is my favorite breeder - located in VA, but sometimes if she is traveling to a show, she can meet you part of the way to NY, or if you are up for the full drive, I think it's about 5 hours from NYC. The first girl that I got from her was shipped (but we brought a camera crew with us to make sure the airline behaved, and she was off the plane and in my arms before they even let the passengers out, and the second one a friend of mine drove there and picked up my puppy along with the one that she was getting, and made the drive in one day). Another friend flew out, met the breeder at the airport, and flew back home with the puppy, and recently my Sister in-law had hers shipped, and that went fine too!
I am waiting on my 3rd poodle from her, and between myself and my ex-Vet, have recommended at least a dozen others, and theirs were also fabulous, healthy dogs with wonderful temperaments.
She is the #1 Toy Poodle Breeder in the country, but what I appreciate most about her is that she is 100% honest about her puppies - just tell her exactly what traits are important to you (size, sex, color, conformation, and personality traits), and that is what you get, or you will not get a puppy - she will NEVER try to match you with a puppy that you won't be happy with! 
For example, a friend of mine who worked from home and had difficulty with a yappy poodle in the past, asked for a really quiet one, and the puppy that this breeder gave her, well maybe she barks once or twice a year! For me, I really like poodles that are completely comfortable laying in your arms belly-up, and the 2 poodles that she gave me, I could carry belly-up walking down Broadway @ 8:00PM, and they will happily hang their head over my arm watching the crowds go by!
And last I spoke with her, she did have an exceptional, very refined little black girl who should finish between 5-5.5 pounds - I was really tempted, but I am trying to hold on for one even a little bit smaller, but if you are good with that size, this girl sounded just amazing!
Anyhow, I hope that helps - let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hi, halb,

i don't own a poodle yet but am looking at toys with the idea of getting one in a couple of years. one place to perhaps start for poodles in general is poodlesonline.com. not personally vouching for it, but they do list some breeders all over the u.s. and also indicate the kind of health testing the breeder claims to do. if i find a breeder that looks good, i visit the web site, do a search in the poodle forum for the breeder name and also do an internet search re the breeder in question. this method is not definitive, but can give you an idea of possible quality breeders. 

it is very possible to find divided opinions even here about any one breeder. so in fact it is best if one can talk to and actually visit the breeder as well, but in reality that is not always possible. it then becomes doubly important to do as much research as one can, always keeping in mind that a poodle (or any dog) that crosses your threshold is likely to become a beloved family member - and hopefully among the best in health and temperament.

do keep us up to date on your search. and best of luck.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Check out the "Find a Poodle" section of the PCA web site. There's good information about finding a breeder and a breeder referral section to find a contact person in your area.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

In Florida, Jacksonville. VonStarr Toy Poodles. Yvonne is great & I classify her as a "Hobby" breeder. My personal favorite of all " breeders". Only has 2 breeding females & 1 male currently. She is a Groomer & a great one at that. Is in the top tier & ranked the last 2 years garnering points for GroomTeam. USA. ONLY breeds every few years. Dogs are health tested, shown. UKC & her daughter Junior Handles 1 of the females. All the Poodles are used in grooming Completion or for groomers to Certify with. I bought my Phantom Toy Poodle from her & would without fail go back again. Great personalities. Now my dog Echo has stayed Toy height & weighs 5.3 lbs. Sire is over sized Toy st 11" & the Dam insize. Some of the Pups were Over & some stayed within. Loved their personalities & would have bought her Silver sister as well if I had the money. Anyway, that is who I would go with if I wanted a Toy Poodle.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That looks small, let me try again


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And here is my other Dalin Teaka


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Check out Teaka's teeth before she had her first dental at age 11! She is by far the healthiest dog that I have ever had and at the rate she is going, I actually think that she might be one that could end going for the "oldest dog" record!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh cool, so the app will re-size the pic for you! Get ready for many more pictures of the Tiny Poodles!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Tiny Poodles, Taylee and Teaka are gorgeous. Taylee had a good long life and Teaka looks like she is going for the longevity prize. Teaka's teeth are impressive did you do anything special to keep them so nice? Swizzle's are in good shape too but to look that way at 11 is a lot more impressive than 2 1/2. How are their patellas?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Tiny Poodles, Taylee and Teaka are gorgeous. Taylee had a good long life and Teaka looks like she is going for the longevity prize. Teaka's teeth are impressive did you do anything special to keep them so nice? Swizzle's are in good shape too but to look that way at 11 is a lot more impressive than 2 1/2. How are their patellas?


Thanks CT Girl!
I do have to say though that the time just flew by with Taylee - she was my heart, and the time did not seem nearly long enough...(and I am certain that Taylee did have another year or two in her, if not for my misguided EX-Vet).

But I do feel very hopeful that Lynn will find me just the right poodle to fill the space that Taylee left in my heart - I really do trust her to know exactly the poodle that I need... (which is why it was really tough for me to refuse the black girl that I mentioned above, because I knew she thought it was the one, BUT, I really do want to hold firm on the size, because it truly does make a difference when you have to carry them for hours at a time).

As for the teeth, yes I do what I can to take care of them, but Tangee is from a different breeder, and only 6 months older then Teaka (what can I say, I got tired of waiting, and she was so darn cute, but Tangee's teeth, getting the same exact care, food, treats and everything as Teaka, were just awful - all but 5 tiny ones on the side had to be extracted when she had her dental 6 months earlier (Teaka lost some, but that was due to fractures - my fault, I think from too hard treats :-(, so I really do have to conclude that Teaka's inability to form plaque has to be genetic! Her Vet joked that we should take a sample of her saliva and try to bottle it lol!

And, yup, both Taylee and Teaka's patellas - perfect - and these are/were VERY athletic dogs - always flying through the air like tiny Frisbee dogs!

In fact I still remember when Taylee was about a year old and I asked her Vet to check her patellas - as he began to palpate her leg, he started to give me a little "rehearsed speech" about how ALL small dogs have some degree of luxation, but that does not mean that they will all need surgery - when he stopped speaking mid-sentence, and really began to focus on her legs, touching them, this way and that...I held my breath, preparing myself for the awful news that he was obviously going to give me, when finally he said "forget what I was saying, I can't get them to move at all!!

Teaka is such an amazing athlete, I don't think I ever even asked anybody to check, but obviously she is still going very strong at age 11, so I am sure that they are great!

Tangee, from another breeder who had not been at it nearly as long, well my new Vet showed me how she can snap her knees back and forth like a slinky, but fortunately because she is a slug of a dog, they have served her without problem (or maybe the reason that she is a slug, is that she always knew instinctively not to push herself)?
Are Swizzle's patella's OK? I know that on another thread you said that the breeder was not entirely honest with you - I sure hope that was not one of the issues :-(


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle has great patellas, they don't luxate at all. I am just paranoid since I know so many others have issues. On his first puppy exam the vet thought he might have a slight luxating but said he was still growing so she was not sure. They are nice and tight thank goodness. I am very happy with my breeder. Swizzle is also blessed with a good bite and nice white teeth, I just want to make sure they stay that way. He does have some tear staining. I am not sure what you are referring to about honesty as that has not been an issue. I know someone recently got a puppy from him that has a heart murmur, I don't think it is causing any health issues . I met a couple of other breeders that spoke highly of him and they breed to his dogs so I believe that is an isolated incident. Perhaps it is the reference to the murmur you are speaking of? Can't hold that against him, no one can guarantee perfection from each puppy no matter how careful the breeding.

Your breeder sounds amazing. Both if your girls are/were lovely. My breeder had a very small poodle he offered to us but we were frightened that a dog that size would be delicate. He had several people who wished to buy that dog but he said he was very selective about were he placed such small dogs. No children or other dogs and several other requirements.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Swizzle has great patellas, they don't luxate at all. I am just paranoid since I know so many others have issues. On his first puppy exam the vet thought he might have a slight luxating but said he was still growing so she was not sure. They are nice and tight thank goodness. I am very happy with my breeder. Swizzle is also blessed with a good bite and nice white teeth, I just want to make sure they stay that way. He does have some tear staining. I am not sure what you are referring to about honesty as that has not been an issue. I know someone recently got a puppy from him that has a heart murmur, I don't think it is causing any health issues . I met a couple of other breeders that spoke highly of him and they breed to his dogs so I believe that is an isolated incident. Perhaps it is the reference to the murmur you are speaking of? Can't hold that against him, no one can guarantee perfection from each puppy no matter how careful the breeding.
> 
> Your breeder sounds amazing. Both if your girls are/were lovely. My breeder had a very small poodle he offered to us but we were frightened that a dog that size would be delicate. He had several people who wished to buy that dog but he said he was very selective about were he placed such small dogs. No children or other dogs and several other requirements.


Oh, I'm sorry, I think I mixed you up with somebody else - stilling learning who everyone is! I don't recall reading about the heart murmur, but if you read that long thread that I started about breeders, you know that I would not hold that against a good and reputable breeder!

I really like the small ones, because being in the city, I have to carry them - sometimes for hours at a time, so a few pounds can really make a difference for my back and shoulders! And, for me it's just a matter of always thinking of the dogs first in how I set things up around my house (3 set of doggie stairs) , and how I conduct myself (look before you sit lol), and knock wood, never had an injury or a health problem because of the small sizes but, and this is a big but, every single one of my girls have been, and always will be out of normal sized parents - which is way different then going to a breeder who intentionally breeds teacups with no regard to health! No matter how much the tinies make my heart go pitter-pat, I would never go the "teacup" breeder way! I will just patiently wait until a little one appears from a normal breeding - no matter how long it takes!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Very smart waiting for a small poodle from a regular toy breeding. I can see the appeal of a smaller dog, even Swizzle's seven pounds can get heavy carrying him around. We were going from a 63 pound Aussie and were not ready to go that small plus I want to be able to do agility.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That is understandable, and 7 pounds is no giant.
I wanted to do agility with Taylee, but at least at that time, they could not adjust the equipment for less then 5 pounds (she got to the weight, but not until she was older).
I wonder if it's different now - would you happen to know?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I just found out that Pearl an older sister to my dog Echo is pregnant & due late August. You can find out that info on Yvonne's Facebook page. Yvonne Knapp Aitken. The sire I believe is out of Chudan breeding. She has a link to Poodle Pedigree. People already requesting to be on a waiting list.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> That is understandable, and 7 pounds is no giant.
> I wanted to do agility with Taylee, but at least at that time, they could not adjust the equipment for less then 5 pounds (she got to the weight, but not until she was older).
> I wonder if it's different now - would you happen to know?


I don't know if there is still a five pound requirement. I will ask and get back to you. Perhaps you could do agility when you get your next puppy. It is a lot of fun. I have also heard of "teacup" agility springing up and have seen teacup equipment on ebay.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yup, that is what I was thinking - for the next one , but the thing is that the classes around here would have to have the equipment for her to learn on, so. I was hoping that regular equipment would adjust that low... I would appreciate hearing what you can find out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not sure where the idea that there's a five pound limit for Agility is coming from. In AKC Agility, at least, there is no weight requirement. Any club / group offering classes should have equipment that can be adjusted to the lowest AKC jump height: 4 inches. 

I have a friend who competed up until very recently with her tiny, tiny Yorkies: less than two pounds. I know of many people competing with other tiny, less-than-or-close-to-five-pound dogs: toy fox terriers, poms, chihuahuas, even very small toy poodles.

I would think a training center would have contact equipment that could adjust low, as well, or special low equipment for the dogs that are just learning. But that would apply to all dogs, not just dogs of a certain weight.

The only obstacle I can think of where weight would be of some consequence would be the see-saw. I do know that small dog handlers will often check the see-saw at shows to make sure it falls at the proper rate for tiny dogs. But again, any training center worth its salt will have an adjustable (or low, or "baby" see-saw) for training...and there are dogs actively competing that weigh less than five pounds, and navigate the teeter just fine.

I hate to think this, Tiny Poodles...but could it be that the training center you consulted with back then just didn't want to accept the challenge of training with a tiny dog? :angry:

There is also an Agility organization known as the Teacup Dogs Agility Association, which caters to small dogs in equipment and course design. 

But rest assured, the tiniest of dogs are welcome and can be successful in regular AKC Agility as well. 

--Q


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, I have seen 4 inch jumps in CPE. I am a newbie and was unsure if weight was an issue because of the teeter. Swizzle is fine at 7 pounds but I am not sure how tiny is workable. I was worried my Swizzle would be a potential catapult victim but it is fine. We do four on.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lol - "catapult victim"! I was thinking maybe Teaka could go on the teeter with the new girl - maybe together they could tilt it lol!
What is "four on"?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

CTGirl, you are wise to use that method! We train the small dogs to run all the way to the end and ride it down; sometimes a dog will get bounced off (which can result in a call depending on how the judge sees it), but not much catapult hazard! 

Tiny Poodles, "four on" is a style of contact behavior when training Agility performance. It basically means the dog goes to the end of the yellow zone of the obstacle and stays there, with all four feet in the yellow, until released by their handler. This is contrasted with "two on, two off," usually called "2o2o," where the dog runs to the end and puts their front feet on the ground while leaving their back feet on the contact.

Larger dogs easily do 2o2o on the teeter, as their weight will hold the teeter down, but a tiny dog can get flipped if trying to put the front feet on the ground and the end of the teeter bounces back up, carrying the back half of their body with it!

--Q


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Now that Misha has had her "show coat" cut down, and then I see this post. I'm thinking maybe when all is said and done and Misha is well again, we could do agility? I had her knees checked when I first got her and was told she has great knees. But if she has the liver shunt surgery, they will spay at the same time. Can I show agility with a spayed dog???


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh yes! Probably more of them are altered than intact. :angel2:

--Q


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for that great explanation Quossum !
Agility seems so complicated and competitive when people speak of it on Facebook - I hope that when I get the puppy that we can find someplace to go that isn't so deadly serious about it - it's just something that I want to do for fun, because I know that young poodles really enjoy learning/doing different things (but I do know that being a poodle, she will probably be great at it)!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That catapult comment still has me giggling! hahaha With Misha at 3 pounds 5 oz, she just may need a team mate to get that teeter to totter!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have never seen a dog catapult but my mind sometimes comes up with these horrible scenarios . Agility can be laid back too. I go to a class called recreational agility that is really fun. There are a broad spectrum of people who go. One older gentlemen has an old lab and the owner literally jumps the fences to get the dog to go over up to my agility instructor who has tons of titles and her dogs compete at a very high level. When I competed at Hamden this weekend it was CPE which is very laid back and friendly. The focus is on the handler and the dog having fun. The great thing is that when your dog is having fun they perform better anyway. One girl's expert level dog messed up and she just laughed. Several people came up to her and told her they loved her reaction. You don't want to say no and demotivated the dog. Dog people are so nice, it is a great place to make friends.

N2mischief, I would think Misha's hair would weigh that much! I bet she would rock at agility.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> I have never seen a dog catapult but my mind sometimes comes up with these horrible scenarios . Agility can be laid back too. I go to a class called recreational agility that is really fun. There are a broad spectrum of people who go. One older gentlemen has an old lab and the owner literally jumps the fences to get the dog to go over up to my agility instructor who has tons of titles and her dogs compete at a very high level. When I competed at Hamden this weekend it was CPE which is very laid back and friendly. The focus is on the handler and the dog having fun. The great thing is that when your dog is having fun they perform better anyway. One girl's expert level dog messed up and she just laughed. Several people came up to her and told her they loved her reaction. You don't want to say no and demotivated the dog. Dog people are so nice, it is a great place to make friends.
> 
> .


Wow, that sounds really nice CT Girl - I sure hope that we can find something similar near the city!
I also plan to take as many tricks, advanced obedience classes as I can find.


----------



## Kenzie (Jan 7, 2013)

We bought Pierre from Cooki at Poodles by Cooki in Gainesville. We found her on the web. Pierre is in perfect health and was socialized very early. She breed toys and miniatures. Pierre is 7 months old and she still answers questions for me. She has a website, just google Poodles by Cooki. Not sure what you are looking for. We just wanted a full blooded well adjusted poodle to travel with. Cooki is awesome and will help you and Pierre is the most awesome and sweet perfect travel mate. Kenzie


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Quossum said:


> I'm not sure where the idea that there's a five pound limit for Agility is coming from. In AKC Agility, at least, there is no weight requirement. Any club / group offering classes should have equipment that can be adjusted to the lowest AKC jump height: 4 inches.
> 
> I have a friend who competed up until very recently with her tiny, tiny Yorkies: less than two pounds. I know of many people competing with other tiny, less-than-or-close-to-five-pound dogs: toy fox terriers, poms, chihuahuas, even very small toy poodles.
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed this post before - thank you for the info! I can just picture the 2 pound yorkies doing agility - Teaka has a 2 pound yorkie friend who will jump over her like nothing when they are both going for the same ball!
Can't wait to find out what's available around me now when I finally get my new girl!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

To the OP, I just got back from Florida & she will have puppies born at the end of August. Pearl( my Echo's older sister) is to have puppies out of a beatufull white male from " Forever" Poodles. As well as the breeding that my Echo came from a Nikki & Kenny breeding. There should be in size Toys from Pearls litter ( her last just 1 pup but he had his UKC CH. At just 6 months, is ranked in the Top Ten & has points in AKC. Nikki x Kenny should have both in size & over sized since Kenny is Oversized at 11". I just breed my OT Louisa to him in the hopes of getting 11"-12" pups. I would Contact Yvonne at Vonstarr Poodles, you will find the friendliest Poodles.


----------

